
Technology is destroying the idea of forgiveness - keatsancchapman
http://littleatoms.com/society/technology-destroying-idea-forgiveness
======
vorotato
No, it's destroying the idea of forgetfulness and it's been doing it since
books. Forgiveness takes an active effort, whereas forgetfulness is passive.
The former is probably a virtue and the latter probably a vice (if you can
help it).

Let's forgive but not forget, we need those lessons.

~~~
xlm1717
No, it is destroying the idea of forgiveness. The article gives the example of
how data mining could be used to target individuals who an algorithm predicts
could be likely criminals. This paves the way for discrimination and removes
the presumption of innocence our criminal justice system is (should) be built
upon. The criminal justice system is already unforgiving enough as it is.

The article didn't mention it, but the self-righteous outrage mobs that have
become common since the rise of social media is also greatly destroying the
idea of forgiveness. Once your reputation is destroyed by the social media
mob, you face an incredible uphill climb to restore it.

